# Redwood lumber in Central Virginia



## wvumike1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for looking.

I am in the process of building outdoor furniture for various customers. I was curious if anyone knew of a good place to get Redwood around the Stafford/Fredericksburg area. I've googled this for a while and haven't turned up anything.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Yekrub (Mar 9, 2010)

Manassas, Va maybe a little far but there is place called Northland Forest.
http://www.northlandforest.com/

I am sure there are others and some may have a few closer to you.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think that I would recommend redwood for furniture. I'm in CA and redwood is as common as dirt, but is seldom used for furniture.

It's very soft, splits easily, and the sapwood (creamy white) is a feast for termites. What the termites don't eat will rot very quickly.

Termites won't bother the heartwood (dark red), and it doesn't rot as badly as sapwood, but it's still very soft.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

And splintery…Not a thing to be placing yer tukus on…DAMHIK


----------



## wvumike1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I may just continue building from treated lumber. its cheap and that's what people want.


----------



## HuFlungoo (Feb 2, 2012)

try cypress


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks everyone for the TOLL PAINTING INFO. I can spell but didn't take time to edit before i posted. thanks again.


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

We have made picnic tabels and benches out of common 2 by lumber ,and finish with good outdoor stain they are holding up very well. Just did not want to be sitting or eating on treated lumber. The only parts of those that is treated are the legs or any part that comes in contact with ground.


----------

